# Took the CPC Exam Today



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel completely brain-dead and drained. I hope I passed because I don't want go through that again.

...rough.


----------



## pbizzell (Jun 9, 2012)

I took the exam last Saturday and missed passing by 3%.  Hope you pass!  Definitely understand how you feel today.  My stomach was in knots for two days after the exam.  Will take the exam again in August. 

Trish Bizzell


----------



## KSaylor (Jun 9, 2012)

I took it 3 weeks ago and had no problem passing, the trick is to pay extra for the study guide and online exams and just take the exams over and over.


----------



## simpsonamanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Taking the test next Tuesday. Did you feel the study guide questions and practice exams online where similar to the actual CPC exam.


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, the AAPC practice exams are practically the same thing the actual CPC exam is going to look like.


----------



## turnerdc@gmail.com (Jun 13, 2012)

I took the exam in May and passed with 85%.  I also got the study guide and practice exams and took them over and over about 3-4 times per week.  They were a hugh help and very much like the exam.  I also had a 21 week prep course that was a really big help.


----------



## dmmcdon (Jun 13, 2012)

I am taking it in Sept.  Any advice?


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 13, 2012)

If you know how to code you'll be fine. The actual content of the exam is not difficult if you are familar with your guidelines and coding in general.

My advice is just survive the exam. It is long and grueling. You'd be surprised what your head feels like after sitting in the same spot for almost 6 hours doing nothing but coding.


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Jun 14, 2012)

*hi friends *

don't worry too much....... cpc is not about studying too much for it.. you just have to clear your concepts about how to get to the right code ... you don't have to remember much... only practice handling the books ..... and with less efforts also you can pass..... and one more thing i would like you to know don't do hurry or get nervous or get scared at all ....all these are very dangerous for cpc..... cause even if you study a lot but at the time of exam if you get nervous or scared... you probability of finding right code decreases..... be confidant and cool when you go for exam and give your 100% at that time.. u will surely succeed...
cause it dosent matter how quick you find code while practicing.... the only thing that matter in cpc is how well you do at the time of exam.........
so i wish you "ALL THE BEST"


----------



## Munch4490 (Jun 14, 2012)

I take my test Saturday (6/16) and I hope I pass. I've studied the cpc study guide and have used other references. I think I'm over studying at this point I've got the coding down and the anatomy so hopefully I'm good. My weakness is the combining forms though.


----------



## rncoder65@live.com (Jun 14, 2012)

*Is 87% on the CPC a good score*

I passed the CPC with an 87%, I was wondering does anyone know what the average is for passing the CPC?  I


----------



## Munch4490 (Jun 14, 2012)

Was the test difficult or was it just focused on coding and nothing else


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 15, 2012)

I passed. Whew.


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 16, 2012)

Munch4490 said:


> Was the test difficult or was it just focused on coding and nothing else



The test is not difficult if you know how to code and you know your guidelines. The CPC exam is mainly CPT codes with some ICD-9-CM and HCPCS along with basic Medical Terminology and Anatomy and Physiology questions. The practice exams offered by AAPC have the same kind of content you would expect to see on the actual CPC exam.


----------



## Linda C (Jun 16, 2012)

Katie L. Malone said:


> I feel completely brain-dead and drained. I hope I passed because I don't want go through that again.
> 
> ...rough.


I took it today as well. I understand what you mean. I am completely brain dead as well.


----------



## wannabecoder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Took the exam today, 6/16/12*

and I ran out of time because I had to take 2 rest room breaks and I was stuck on a few E&M and surgery questions.  

I did the multiple guess thing to just finish the test and I answered all 150 questions, but not a clue if any of them were right and if I  passed or not.  

Anyone pass with the way I hope I took the test?


----------



## Munch4490 (Jun 18, 2012)

I took the test on 6/16 I'm just patiently waiting to hear my results. I'm nervous though but I definantly used the advice of othrs and finished with time to spare and took 4 bathroom breaks.


----------



## genjer712 (Jun 21, 2012)

The pass rate is a 70%. 

I took a medical billing/coding class at the local community college in 2008. I never got around to taking the exam becuase we had just had a new baby....4 years later, I am ready!

I did purchase the study guide so I am waiting for that to come in the mail. I need a BIG refresher on anatomy and physiology as well as coding guidelines. Hopefully that will help. I have never been one to test well because of nerves and I always second guess myself. I am taking the test 8/25, so I have a little time to prepare


----------



## wavesograin (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm taking mine tomorrow...and am a bit nervous. I didn't buy any study material or practice exams. Here's hoping for the best, though! With 2 years work experience, graduating and passing my RHIT, I am told it shouldn't be a big deal. But there is still that doubt and concern. Here's hopin!


----------

